# Fred Bear's, "Best Shot".



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Best Shot I'll Ever Make: Fred Bear's Record Stone Sheep | Outdoor Life


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Fred, Ben Pearson etc. put a lot of cedar in the air in those days, in this case fiberglass. They were not worried about the Ethics police. Anyone attempting that shot today would be crucified. However, events of this nature are why many of us love bowhunting regardless of the technology we employ or lack there of. Just remember this story the next time you have the urge to speak out against a successful ultra-long bow shot or that someone is not using the "proper" arrow weight or poundage or FOC or broadhead or, or, or!!!! Had Fred missed or wounded this animal would he have second guessed himself? I think not, in those days shots were few and far between and one never makes a successful shot if one never attempts that shot.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

plugger said:


> Best Shot I'll Ever Make: Fred Bear's Record Stone Sheep | Outdoor Life




Only a few people can bring you along on a hunt like Fred can. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Lob and pray. Been there done that. But I'm old and nowadays it's not considered politically correct. At the time I was making minimum wage and trying to support a wife and a new baby. Desperate times demand desperate measures.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Great read, just like the lyrics from Ted Nugent on his hit "Fred Bear"...."In the wind, he's still alive, in the wind I hear Fred Bear..."


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

My dad bought us a Fred Bear record of his hunting tips with Kurt Gowdy I think. I remember sitting in the living room with dad listening to it in amazement that I was actually hearing Fred Bear's voice. He was somewhat of a mythical person to me when I was young and just started shooting my Golden Bear 35 lb bow. Oh yeah, and those Outdoor Life magazine covers way back when were the best! Had the coolest artwork.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome!!!!


----------

